# TOTW Pacific Stream



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have just ordered this food to try maizy on but after doing a search notice alot of you stopped feeding it due to a bad ingredient!!! 

Is it ok now if not I will not give it to her!!

Lisa


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Or would I be better of trying Fromm??????


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Taste of the wild is produced at diamond plans, and they have had far too many issues and recalls in the past for me to be comfortable with them. Fromm is a much liked food on this forum, I would definantly choose it over taste of the wild.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There is no comparison between Fromm's Four Star and TOW. They aren't even close in quality. Fromm's Gold is not as high quality of a food as their Four Star. I'd go with Fromm's Four Star if that is what is available to you.

And I agree, Diamond has been involved in way too many recalls and what they uncovered in at least 2 of their 3 plants was horrendous and absolutely no excuse. I can understand some recalls happening due to human error, paperwork, a problem in the line. But at Diamond the conditions were filthy.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That recall did not affect Europe.

There is such a lack of quality foods here - TOTW is one of the best I have found.

Where did you find Fromm?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I was feeding TOTW Pacific Salmon for the past couple of years and Sassy thrived on it. I have recently taken her off only because of the diamond plant issues. But TOTW Pacific Salmon dry food was never on recall to the best of my knowledge. Well I know the codes on the back of the bag we had was never on recall. I am currently looking for a new food, but honestly I am not sure any of the foods have strict environments in which they are made. I only say that because a couple of years ago (before TOTW) I was feeding Sassy another 5 star quality food and found a kinky white hair in the bag. Eeewwwww, I was so grossed out I immediately took her off of that food. The problem with finding a good high quality food for maltese is the protein content. Very concerning.....


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice I have a small bag of TOTW being delivered from the UK just need to decide whether to use it now??!! Mind boggled!!!!

I travel to America a couple of times a month therefore could order Fromm to the hotel and collect i on arrival!

So basically need to decide whether to use the TOTW or order some Fromm!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

TOTW will be fine - the recall did not affect stock over here.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks will give it a go had read such great things about it til I read that!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Orla also i found this website while i was doing research that you can get Fromm from in the UK just incase you ever wanted to change etc 

Fromm Senior Gold 15kg | Postal Pets Products

Like you said its hard for us over here to get good quality food for our babies!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Orla also i found this website while i was doing research that you can get Fromm from in the UK just incase you ever wanted to change etc
> 
> Fromm Senior Gold 15kg | Postal Pets Products
> 
> Like you said its hard for us over here to get good quality food for our babies!


Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

No problem if i ever stumble across anything else il send you the link as like you said its hard to get good dog stuff over here esp for malteses as they are pretty rare over here!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks like they are getting in the Four Star on that site as well. It's really a much higher quality then the Gold. And then you can rotate. :thumbsup:

Fromm Four-Star Nutritionals | Postal Pets Products


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh yes looks like they are brilliant thanks for that link too!!! :chili:

I got an email saying that the TOTW small bag was out of stock so have ordered some Fromm (the game bird one) to try! Picking it up in New York when im there at the weekend!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok im STILL struggling with food!!!! I ordered Fromm 4star to the hotel i go to in new york and they have LOST my package soooooo annoyed but also do not want to rely on this in the future if they lose stuff!!

The UK website is also still not selling it but will keep my eye on it!

Have found this food avaliable in the UK it looks good to me only 21% protein, grain free and meat as the first product.

Just wanted opinions on it whether it looks like a good food as im still new to all this!

Chicken & Duck Grain-Free Food for Dogs


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Things that stood out to me:
The ingredients looked impressive.
The dogs that eat their products-that have pictures posted on their fb page look nice.
The company seems active with the public and friendly.

All things I consider important. I did not see China mentioned anywhere-but I don't know if they have to disclose that kind of information being in the UK. 

Overall, in the little bit of time I looked over their website and the face book page, I liked what I saw


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I agree i liked what i saw other than the price tag!!!!!!!!!!! You can only buy it in 1KG bags and they are £7 which is roughly $11!! I finally find something i like but could be a very expensive option if only they did bigger bags they would probably be more affordable!

Thanks so much for looking at it for me Shelly i appreciate the time you took to do that for me!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Ok im STILL struggling with food!!!! I ordered Fromm 4star to the hotel i go to in new york and they have LOST my package soooooo annoyed but also do not want to rely on this in the future if they lose stuff!!
> 
> The UK website is also still not selling it but will keep my eye on it!
> 
> ...


That food looks like a good quality food. The only thing I would note is that the first ingredients are fresh chicken and duck, which means by the time they are cooked down the weight of them is much less. Because it weighs less, the first ingredient (meaning the most quantity by actual weight) is most likely sweet potato. So, there is not as much meat in it as I like to see, BUT, it is still an excellent choice to try out...especially since you are having trouble finding quality foods in the UK. I've never really looked closely at Fromm Four Star before but it looks to be a nice quality food...the grain-free varieties are the ones I looked at.

The price you quoted for 1kg of the food actually isn't bad. It is pretty much on par with what we pay in the US for the smaller bags...I always opt for the medium size bags since I have two and as you said it does save a little money but the price for the small bag isn't terrible I don't think, especially when you haven't tried it before.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have just found that i can get fromm gold over here which i know isnt as good as fromm 4 star but as this is unavaliable my options are really..

Fromm Gold Star
TOTW Pacific Stream
The Lily's Kitchen one i just posted about 

or 

Burns mini bites whichi i am currently feeding 

I am going round and round in circles trying to decide!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I have just found that i can get fromm gold over here which i know isnt as good as fromm 4 star but as this is unavaliable my options are really..
> 
> Fromm Gold Star
> TOTW Pacific Stream
> ...


I would give Lily's Kitchen a try. Fromm Gold isn't grain-free like the others.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Lisa, you can also rotate between brands if you like, there is nothing wrong with getting one brand one time and another the next. Fromm four star is easily available to us here, I rotate different flavors every time I get a new bag. If the one you pick does not have several flavors I would probably rotate it with some other brands once in a while.

Either way I think you're on the right track and it seems like you have a good idea of what you're looking at. When I buy the fromm four star here, the smaller bags were about $14-15 a bag, we get the mid sized bags now since with two dogs they go through it much faster.

I don't think you're going to go wrong with any of those. Again, I don't like TOTW, but I don't know how diamond effects you all in the UK, if your source comes from the same plants, I would stay away-and just because I have blacklisted a brand, doesn't mean there aren't tons of others out there who still love it


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Great thanks very much if they do not manage to find my Fromm 4 star which is currently floating around the hotel somewhere, when i go back there next week then i will go for one of the others and give it a go!! I didnt realise the Gold wasnt grain free and want to try grain free as i want to see if it helps with tear stains!!

Again thanks for your advice :aktion033:


----------

